
Show HN: Particle Playground with Glowing Light - wonglok831
https://codepen.io/wonglok/pen/djPLZy
======
will_walker
If you're interested in developing this into a useful library, perhaps you
should consider starting a Patreon (rather than a kickstarter). Having a
monthly drip of money is probably a more sustainable model for an open source
project than a lump sum payout with nebulous goals (that it looks like you've
already achieved).

~~~
wonglok831
thanks for your advise! Maybe I should give Patreon a try after the
kickstarter :D this kickstarter is a quick-starter.
[https://creators.kickstarter.com/quickstarter/](https://creators.kickstarter.com/quickstarter/)

It is mainly for making new backer friends or have a good relationship with my
potential customer of my web visual effect dev tools.

thanks a lot for your help on overall direction of business model. have a
super nice and happy day~!

------
JadeNB
I'm sorry for being slow on the uptake, but … what is it? I mean, I see four
text panes and a glowing light, but why?

~~~
faitswulff
That's literally it. It's graphical particle effects. Think of simulating
sunlight on water, or laser blasts, that kind of thing. Just happens to run in
codepen, is all.

~~~
wonglok831
Yes :D It's fun to play with the way things could be through imagination and
code. :)

------
dandigangi
Wow! That's an intense particle. I'm thumbing through the code now. Nice work
so far!

~~~
wonglok831
aww thanks a lot for your kudos!! :D You can try try replace similar code with
these code...

vec3 ball1 = ballify(vec3(x, y, z), 1.0);

    
    
      nextPos = ballify(ball1 + nextPos, 17.0);
      
      nextPos.x += cos(nextPos.z - time * 30.0);
      nextPos.y += sin(nextPos.z - time * 30.0);
      
      nextPos += getDiff(nextPos, mouse * 17.0) * 50.0;
        
      gl_FragColor = vec4(nextPos, 1.0);

